# Official: GM shrinking to four brands; Pontiac to four models



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

In an interview Sunday with Automotive News (sub. req'd), Troy Clarke, GM's North American president, said that General Motors will be able to make good on its promise to Congress to drastically cut costs. Clarke said that GM will now focus its "product and marketing resources" on Buick, Chevrolet, Cadillac and GMC. That would leave Pontiac, Saturn, Saab and HUMMER in automotive limbo. As part of that same plan presented to lawmakers, GM said it would sell or close Saturn. And since no one has yet stepped forward with cash, the future is not at all certain for the unique brand despite what GM's marketing VP Mark LaNeve says. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/01/12/official-gm-shrinking-to-four-brands-pontiac-to-four-models/


----------



## Basicconcepts (Jan 23, 2009)

i also heard that ford is looking into purchasing saab


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GM is a basic fleet manufacturer, look at any of there models they all have rental car printed on them. Not many of them catch my eye like they used to, also Pontiac has always modeled there cars after the space shuttle witch is nice but when all them plastic buttons get really cold and break off in your hand it lets me know why I'm not an astronaut.

Sorry, I do not mean to offend anybody!!!/Rant


----------

